# Aggression to other dogs!!!



## tinaliz (Jun 30, 2011)

I need some help and advise about my dog Angel she is 3 years old and has barking issues when meeting other dogs on lead,she would constantly bark and bark and want to get closer but I think some if it goes back when she got but on the muzzle by another which she greeted and ever since then it's like she is scared or warning them I'm not sure but I really want some one to help me to sort this out,so she can enjoy going on lead and I can enjoy taking her out without the barking.

Please any advise or trainer would be most welcome.

Kind regards

Christina


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You been able to try anything like:


----------



## tinaliz (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi thank you for the video I will give it a go and see how I get on.

Many thanks once again

Christina


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I like this approach myself.


----------

